# Farb-Scan in SW umwandeln ?



## delektron (19. Juli 2004)

wie kann ein farbig-eingescanntes Dokument-Bild wieder in Schwarz-Weiss umwandeln (um Tinte beim Drucken zu sparen)? 

Hier ein Beispiel:
http://eocfcndo.w.interia.pl/pics/muv_2.jpg

Kann jemand die genauen Schritte beschreiben? Habe hier mehrere Bilder die ich in SW wandeln muss...


----------



## Dark_Fighter (19. Juli 2004)

Meinst du sowas?
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77764.html


----------



## delektron (19. Juli 2004)

alles mit  dem Magic Tool auswählen - gibt es keine automatische Funktion die ein reines SW-Bild macht? Also nur 2 Farben weiss und schwarz. Allerdings muss es danach lesbar sein. Der Scanner schafft es doch auch irgendwie.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juli 2004)

Bild / Modus / Graustufen
Bild / Modus / Bitmap
fertig


----------



## delektron (19. Juli 2004)

dann schau dir danach das Bild oben an, mal sehen ob du was lesen kannst


----------



## da_Dj (19. Juli 2004)

Beim Drucken auf s/w Druck stellen? Warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juli 2004)

Dann nimmste eben Bild / Einstellungen / Schwellenwert
Das sind wirklich Grundlagen, die man auch mal im Handbuch nachlesen kann.
Meinst du nicht auch?

Wenn dir der Begriff Schwellenwert nicht gefällt, dann nimmste eben 
Gradationskurven oder Tonwertkorrektur oder sonstwas.


----------



## delektron (19. Juli 2004)

weil nicht ich das eingescannt habe...

Ich habe es nochmal probiert, wenn man auf 50% Treshhold geht beim ->Bitmap dann kann man das sogar einigermassen noch lesen  das müsste reichen


----------

